# Webdesign Tool



## Todesklinge (19. Mai 2017)

Huhu

Ich suche für meine Homepage ein Webdesign Tool, welches einfach zu bedienen ist und womit ich auch diverse Daten hochladen kann.
Sozusagen ein FTP Tool, welches auch gleichzeitig zur Gestaltung der Homepage dient.

Neben der einfache Bedienbarkeit, soll es auch für die relative Zukunft gerüstet sein (diverse Funktionen für "bling bling" und "schnick schnack").

Es sollte möglichst unter 100 Euro kosten, wenn es eines kostenlos gibt sage ich auch nicht nein.

Freue mich schon auf Infos!

Bei Google habe ich danach gesucht, leider sind die ganzen Infos dort nur schwer zu gebrauchen.
Bei Amazon gibts einige zu kaufen, die jedoch unter anderem schlechte Bewertungen haben und oder recht speziell sind.


----------



## taks (19. Mai 2017)

Wordpress?


----------



## shorty1990 (19. Mai 2017)

Das was du da beschreibst gibt es nicht direkt. Mir ist da zumindest keine 1 Klick Lösung bekannt.
Ich vermute du benötigst ein Content Management System (CMS).
Hier gibt es viele verschiedene, welche meistens sogar kostenfrei genutzt werden können.

Hier mal einige die mir gerade einfallen:
Joomla
Wordpress
Typo3

Du sagst du suchst für deine Homepage ein Tool? Also existiert schon eine Homepage irgendwo?
Hier hast du zwei Möglichkeiten.
1. Du nimmst deine Homepage und "integrierst" sie in ein CMS deiner Wahl (ist schon etwas Programmieraufwand nötig).
2. Du baust dir eine neue Homepage basierend auf einem zb. Kostenfreiem oder Kostenpflichtigem Template für das CMS deiner Wahl. (Ist dann nur "klickibunti" Arbeit).

Falls ich hier etwas grundlegend falsch verstanden habe und du wirklich selbst ein Web Frontend entwickeln willst, dann benötigst du  nur drei dinge:

JavaScript Tutorial
SELFHTML-Wiki
Eclipse IDE for JavaScript Web Developers | Packages

HTML/CSS ist echt kinderleicht zu erlernen und wenn du dann noch Talent für Design hast, ist alles Perfekt.
Mit Javascript(jquery) machst du dann die Animationen die mit CSS nicht so gut umzusetzen sind.


----------



## Todesklinge (19. Mai 2017)

Ich brauche halt alle Möglichkeiten um eine richtige Homepage mit Login usw. zu machen.

Dieses Paket habe ich:
r2h Superior

Es existiert noch keine Homepage, die alte ist komplett Schrott und muss ersetzt werden.
Damals habe ich Adobe GoLive benutzt, das war ganz gut, nur leider viel zu alt und recht fehleranfällig.


Die Homepage soll in etwa so aussehen wie hier:
http://eu.battle.net/de/


Mit Forumbereich, Kundenkonto, News usw.
Dazu noch ein paar Animationen und schön hübsch und fertig.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. Mai 2017)

die schlagmichtod anfänger klickibunti software nennt sich dreamweaver, kommt von adobe und ist scheinbar seit ka wann nur im abo für 19,99 im monat erhältlich und hilft wenn man selber alles zusammenbauen will etc...
ansonsten würde sich wohl ein cms wie wordpress mit entsprechenden erweiterungen anbieten, da ist dann ein browser editor dabei, so das man direkt am browser editieren kann, allerdings nehmen diese einen längst nicht so an die hand wie dreamwaver wo man theoretisch auch alles zusammenklicken kann ...


----------



## taks (19. Mai 2017)

Wordpress bietet auch Login- , Kalender- ,... Plugins


----------



## Todesklinge (19. Mai 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Wordpress bietet auch Login- , Kalender- ,... Plugins



Ist das ein Tool, womit ich auch Daten wie Zip Datei auf meinen Server laden kann, damit andere das herunterladen können?

Dieses Wordpress sieht mir sehr nach einem fertigen Teil aus, wo man mehr oder weniger daran gebunden ist.
Es soll später auch Commerziell genutzt werden.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. Mai 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Es soll später auch Commerziell genutzt werden.



dann wende dich an eine entsprechende agentur, freelancer oder fang an die gegebenen vorschläge durchzuarbeiten und gezielt dazu fragen zu stellen.......


----------



## Todesklinge (19. Mai 2017)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> dann wende dich an eine entsprechende agentur, freelancer oder fang an die gegebenen vorschläge durchzuarbeiten und gezielt dazu fragen zu stellen.......



Bis dahin ist ja noch Zeit.

Dann eine andere Frage, wer kennt ein gutes FTP Programm?

FileZilla ist ziemlich mit viren verseucht, gibts da alternativen dazu?


----------



## Shutterfly (20. Mai 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> FileZilla ist ziemlich mit viren verseucht, gibts da alternativen dazu?



Bitte was? Selten so ein Unsinn gelesen. FileZilla ist eigentlich DAS (S)FTP-Programm wenn man eine Open Source Lösung sucht. 

Ich muss dir leider unterstellen, dass du keine Ahnung hast. Wie kommst du darauf, dass es angeblich "mit Viren" verseucht wäre?

PS: Wenn du irgendwas kommerziell später nutzen willst, dann gib es direkt in fähige professionelle Hände. Du scheinst in der Materie nicht vertraut zu sein und somit kann es eigentlich nur nach hinten los gehen.


----------



## Todesklinge (20. Mai 2017)

Ich habe FileZilla von Chip.de gedownloaded und es war komplett voller Viren.

Wie lautet die offizielle Seite von FileZilla?


----------



## Shutterfly (20. Mai 2017)

Das Problem ist hier Chip.de. Auf Chip.de surft man auch nicht.

Bei der Frage nach der Homepage, ganz einfacher Tipp: LMGTFY


----------



## DataDino (20. Mai 2017)

Oha ganz so einfach ist das ganze nicht wie du dir das vorstellst. Login, Forum etc. mit der Möglichkeit späterer kommerzieller Nutzung? Am besten so einfach wie möglich? Lehnst aber z.B. Wordpress ab, weil es eine "quasi" fertige Lösung ist? Du suchst eine fertige Lösung! Das einzige was du willst ist das Design vielleicht anpassen  (wo du eh nicht drum herum kommen wirst) und dann nur noch Inhalte einpflegen bzw. zusätzliche Funktionen installieren.

Wordpress
Joomla
Drupal
Contao
Redaxo
Contenido
SimpleCMS
... und diese Liste geht ewig weiter!

Alles Lösungen, die ggf. mit Plugins alle deine Anforderungen erfüllen. Aber um Einarbeitung in die Themen HTML(5), CSS(3), Javascript (nach Möglichkeit auch mal vanilla statt JQuery - soll helfen, das Werk besser zu verstehen), API bzw. Template-Engine des jeweiligen CMS, Debugging mit Hilfe des Systems (z.B. Fehlerfindung bei Plugins) und damit in Verbindung vielleicht auch ein bisschen PHP kommste nicht herum.

Noch dazu sollte man sich, wenn man kommerziell werden will mit der Suchmaschinenoptimierung sowie der Social-Network-Optimierung (wenn ersteres richtig gemacht wurde, ist zweitens auch erledigt) auseinander setzen. Und was ebenfalls oft vergessen wird ist die Bewertung der semantischen Korrektheit des Markups (HTML) gerade in Verbindung mit HTML5.

Kennst du den Begriff "responsive"? Medien-Unabhängigkeit? Barrierefreiheit?

Das ist alles nicht mehr so leicht wie vor 10/15 Jahren, wo man das Layout in Tabellen oder alles in DIV-Containern geparkt hat, Suchmaschinen viel toleranter waren und mindestens 80 % der Entwickler ein Furz auf Barrierefreiheit gaben. Wo man Keywords und Description für alle Seiten konsequent beibehalten hat usw.

Das alles leistet kein einziges Tool für sich allein. Selbst so ein teures Ding wie Dreamweaver oder solch flexible Lösungen wie Wordpress oder Joomla nicht. Man ist immer auf mehrere Werkzeuge angewiesen.

Editor wie Atom.io, Brackets.io, MS Visual Studio Code, PSPad, Notepad++ etc.
CMS wie Wordpress, Joomla (bzw. eines, welches auch die Plugins hat, die du brauchst)
FileZilla als FTP-Tool
*Und dann heißt es lesen, lernen und klotzen !!*

Sollte aber keine Zeit dafür da sein, dann tue dir selbst ein Gefallen und gebe die Umsetzung ab (Wird aber teuer!) oder stampfe es ein. Aber versuch nicht von Tutorial zu Tutorial zu hüpfen und mit 200 einzelnen Bausteinen das Werk zusammen zu kopieren. Sobald die Beusteine auf deinem Server liegen. bist du selbst für die Funktionalität und vor allem die Sicherheit verantwortlich. Gerade bei kommerziellen Seiten ein extrem schweres Erbe, wenn man kein Plan davon hat.
Unterschatzte Gefahr: Wie sich Sicherheitslucken uber Code-Snippets verbreiten | t3n
Ohne Plan ist man in dem Bereich einfach aufgeschmissen!


----------



## Todesklinge (20. Mai 2017)

Was genau wäre denn mit meinem Homepage-Server kompatibel?

Es gibt da so viele Möglichkeiten und Funktionen, da verliert man die komplette übersicht.

Das ich davon keine Ahnung habe ist auch richtig, irgendwie muss man damit anfangen.

Wenn alles soweit läuft, brauche ich sowieso professionelle Hilfe, darum komme ich eh nicht herum.
Nur bis dahin brauche ich eine billige Lösung, so als Übergang.

Wichtig ist das ich Dateien, Videos und Bilder hochladen kann + etwas Text (Infos) und dann möglichst einfach und noch ansehnlich.
Sozusagen ein billiges all-in-one Paket.

Der kommerzielle Teil kommt erst viel später und bis dahin ist auch mehr Geld da, um jemanden dafür zu beauftragen.

Bitte versteht meine Wünsche nicht falsch.


----------



## Shutterfly (20. Mai 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Das ich davon keine Ahnung habe ist auch richtig, irgendwie muss man damit anfangen.



Dann mach dich auf einen langen Weg gefasst 

Hiermit fängst du an: Das Internet - Eine Einfuhrung in das Netz der Netze - Der Webschmoker

Du wirst *ALLE* 9 Teile durchlesen. Dieser Guide führt dich erst einmal durch die elementaren technischen Basics des Internets und schließt mit einer Einführung in HTTP ab. Und dann bist du an der Stelle, dass du etwas einmal weißt, wie das Internet funktioniert.

Darauf aufbauen kannst ansteigen und dich in HTML und CSS  einzuarbeiten. Wenn du dann dort angekommen bist, dann unterhalten wir uns wieder.


----------



## Todesklinge (21. Mai 2017)

Kennt jemand anderes ein gutes und günstiges Multi Tool für Webdesign?

Ich möchte echt keinen 9 Seiten Vortrag durchlesen, von dem was ich eh nicht brauchen werde.
Es wäre Zeitverschwendung.

Kannst du mir bitte nicht einfach ein tolles, einfaches und gutes Tool nennen?


----------



## Körschgen (21. Mai 2017)

So wie du dich anstellst, kannst du es gleich vergessen.

Dir wurden einige Lösungen genannt, jetzt heißt es einlesen, größtenteils auf englisch.

Hast du da keine Lust zu, dann ist das ganze bereits gescheitert.


----------



## DataDino (21. Mai 2017)

Wie gesagt entweder machste es richtig oder du schaust mal in den Foren von Clan-CMS wie Clansphere, WebSpell oder Ilch vorbei. Da sind sie etwas lockerer. Ich habe der Szene vor ca. 10 Jahren den Rücken gekehrt, da sie dort auf so einem Niveau gearbeitet habe. Ich denke da haste eher die Chance, Quick and "very" Dirty die Sache ranzugehen.


----------



## Shutterfly (21. Mai 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte nicht einfach ein tolles, einfaches und gutes Tool nennen?



Gibt es nicht. Fertig. Find dich damit ab.


----------



## Todesklinge (21. Mai 2017)

Wordpress sieht schon gut aus, leider kriegt man da wieder einen Vertrag aufgedrückt und Webspace habe ich selber, welchen ich gerne nutzen will.

Wie kann man mit FilzeZilla hochgeladene Dateien für andere zum Download anbieten?
Die Datei ist knapp 4 GB groß und jetzt fehlt mir irgendwie eine Möglichkeit, den Download Link (zu der Datei) für andere anzubieten, sozusagen auf einer leeren Webseite.
Verschlüsselt ist das ganze bereits.


----------



## DataDino (21. Mai 2017)

Wordpress ist eine Software, die du auf deinem Webspace nutzen kannst. Du bist beim Hosting-Service gelandet.
Hosting-Service: WordPress.com: Erstelle eine kostenlose Website oder einen kostenlosen Blog
Software: Deutsch — WordPress
Plugin für Downloads: Download Monitor — WordPress Plugins


----------



## Shutterfly (21. Mai 2017)

Wordpress und seine Plugins in Summe gehören auch zu den unsichersten Software-Applikationen im Internet, welche sich ein Laie installieren kann.

Wenn man also Wordpress einsetzen will, dann sollte man sich direkt mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, dass man entweder auf kurz oder lang gehackt wird oder ziemlich flott Updates einspielen muss:

WordPress-Update 4.7.5 schliesst sechs Sicherheitslucken |
                heise Security
WordPress 4.7.2: Entwickler verschweigen kritische Sicherheitslucke |
                heise Security
Jetzt patchen! Aktive Angriffe auf WordPress-Webseiten |
                heise Security
Sicherheitsupdate hartet WordPress gegen XSS-Angriffe |
                heise Security
Jetzt patchen! Angriffe auf WordPress-Seiten nehmen zu und werden gefahrlicher |
                heise Security

usw.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Todesklinge (22. Mai 2017)

Könnte schlimmer sein ^^

Wäre super wenn ihr mir noch sagen könnte, wie ich meine hochgeladene Datei auf meine index.php verlinken kann?

Ein Programm scheint es dafür nicht zu geben, wie macht man das sonst noch?


----------



## taks (22. Mai 2017)

Also bei meinem Hosting-Anbieter kann ich über die Management-Oberfläche Dateien hoch laden.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. Mai 2017)

<a href=link>zu verlinkender inhalt</a>

so verlinkt man, relative und absolute Pfade beachten und gut ... in einer php datei dann halt per echo


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Mai 2017)

No offense, aber du scheinst wirklich keine Ahnung zu haben was du tust.

Hast du schon mal dran gedacht Lösungen wie Squarespace oder sowas zu nutzen?
Da kannste per Drag and Drop das meiste Regeln.

Dein Webspace ist jetzt auch nicht so der Knaller btw.


----------



## Kusanar (22. Mai 2017)

Ich wollte ja eigentlich meinen Senf für mich behalten. Aber nachdem ich den Thread bis hierhin verfolgt habe, kann ich dir nur raten dass du dich an die Hinweise von dataDino und Shutterfly hältst und lieber erstmal in die Grundlagen einliest. Das Thema ist eben mittlerweile sehr komplex und wenn du eine halbwegs professionell aussehende und vielleicht auch noch funktionierende Webseite haben willst, kommst da nicht drum rum.

Bevor du dann eine erste Version deiner Homepage auf die Allgemeinheit loslässt, wäre es sowieso besser das Ganze erstmal auf einem Testserver in einer virtuellen Maschine bei dir auf deinem Rechner zu testen. Und auch dazu musst du dich erstmal in die Grundlagen einarbeiten...

Erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen


----------



## Shutterfly (22. Mai 2017)

Aber aber... Kusanar... du verstehst nicht! Er will doch nur ein günstiges und gutes Tool das alles von vorne bis hinten für ihn tut. Von der Konzeption, über Design, HTML-Erstellung, programmiertechnische Anbindung, Testing, Optimierung, Onlinestellung und am besten noch Überwachung.

Und dann kommst du mit solch einer Empfehlung. Schämst du dich nicht?


----------



## Todesklinge (23. Mai 2017)

Was und wo wäre denn der perfekte Webspace zu haben?
Mehr als 10gb Webspace + 40 gb Mail, unendlich traffic und weitere Features für unter 7 Euro im Monat?

Ich musste die Datei jetzt mit FilzeZilla hochladen und mit Wordpad bearbeiten... das ist so nervig 

Wäre es nicht mal an der Zeit das jemand ein Programm entwickelt, womit man alles machen kann?


----------



## Shutterfly (23. Mai 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Was und wo wäre denn der perfekte Webspace zu haben?
> Mehr als 10gb Webspace + 40 gb Mail, unendlich traffic und weitere Features für unter 7 Euro im Monat?



Es gibt keinen unendlichen Traffic. Allenfalls unlimitiert und selbst das ist nie der Fall. Stichwort: Fair use Regel.

Ansonsten kann ich sagen: Günstig ist nicht gut. Günstig ist oft sogar ein Indikator für schlecht. Weil dumme Frage: Wenn ein Anbieter dir Leistung X für 100% Euro anbietet und ein anderer Anbieter für nur 50% Euro, dann wird der zweite Anbieter wohl irgendwo sparen müssen.

Nun kannst du dir selbst überlegen, wo das wohl sein wird: Service, Qualität etc.



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht mal an der Zeit das jemand ein Programm entwickelt, womit man alles machen kann?



Würdest du von der Sache halbwegs Ahnung haben, wogegen du dich aber strikt zur Wehr setzt, dann wüsstest du, dass so etwas nicht existieren kann.

Aber welche Wand will ich hier schon überzeugen


----------



## DataDino (23. Mai 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht mal an der Zeit das jemand ein Programm entwickelt, womit man alles machen kann?


Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es einfach nicht. Webanwendung vs. Webpräsenz. Entweder können die Tools mit statischen Webpräsenzen umgehen und für dynamische Webanwendungen Tools zur Entwicklung von Layouts, Themes und Plugins zur Verfügung stellen oder man macht alles zu Fuß.

Alles darüber hinnaus ist Spielzeug. Denn je mehr so ein Tool kann, umso mehr muss es berücksichtigen. Und gerade hierbei ist die Kurve sehr steil. Und deswegen entwickelt auch keiner so etwas. Denn je weniger es berücksichtigt, umso spezifischer ist es und umso weniger Käufer interessieren sich dafür.

Ich denke ein Baukasten wie Jimdo oder 1&1 DIY oder ähnliches wäre das einzige, womit du wohl einigermaßen zufrieden werden könntest. Ich halte von den Dingern nichts. Aber sie sind bunt, man kann klicken und man muss kaum etwas über die Materie wissen. Wie geschaffen fürs Thema.


----------



## moreply (23. Mai 2017)

Was möchtest du den primär haben einen Shop oder einen Web auftritt für z.b. eine Firma?

Wenn du einen Shop haben möchtest solltest du dich mal mit Shopware auseinander setzen:

Shopware 5 - Die zukunftsweisende Shopsoftware fur Dein eCommerce Projekt

Sonst ist Worpress eine ganz gute Basis. 

Aber klick und Point gibt es einfach nicht außer du verwendest die Baukästen. Aber für selbst für einen Semi professionellen auftritt sind die m.M. komplett ungeeignet.


----------



## Todesklinge (24. Mai 2017)

Aktuell dient die Seite als Transfermittel, dann soll es deutlich in Richtung Web Präsenz gehen und später der shop.

Die Vorschläge mit Wordpress usw. sind nicht schlecht, aber helfen mir nicht weiter.
Ich brauche die Möglichkeit mit einem Programm, selber die Dinge soweit zu tun.


----------



## DataDino (24. Mai 2017)

Fang doch erstmal mit statischen Seiten an. Die kannst du, wenn du kein HTML selbst schreiben willst mit WYSIWYG erstellen.

Microsoft Expression Web (mittlerweile Freeware)
Blue Griffon (kostet recht wenig)
Google Web-Designer

Beim Shop bzw. Allgemein dynamische Inhalte gehst du auf ein CMS/eCommerce-System. Da wirste dich aber in die genannten Technologien einarbeiten müssen.


----------



## Körschgen (24. Mai 2017)

Und nenn uns bitte mal die URL.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. Mai 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Aktuell dient die Seite als Transfermittel, dann soll es deutlich in Richtung Web Präsenz gehen und später der shop.
> 
> Die Vorschläge mit Wordpress usw. sind nicht schlecht, aber helfen mir nicht weiter.
> Ich brauche die Möglichkeit mit einem Programm, selber die Dinge soweit zu tun.



hinsetzen, ausprobieren und feststellen das Wordpress eines DER besten, wenn nicht sogar das beste Tool für unbedarfte user ist was es aktuell in die Richtung gibt. wenn du dazu nicht in der Lage bist musst du entweder X bis XX Jahre warten bis etwas besseres kommt oder  lernen wie man für Wordpress Plugins für fehlende Funktionalität (gibt unzählige Plugins für so ziemlich jeden Fall, manche kostenlos andere kostenpflichtig) schreibt (php) und die Templates  für das Design den eigenen Vorstellungen anpassen kann (html, js, css) ....
btw, die Programme die als eierlegende Wollmilchsau wirklich ALLES machen können was du anfragst nennen sich editor, atom, notepad++ etc.... und benötigt wissen um sie zu benutzen 

das einzige was dir hilft ist wissen, leider scheinst du dagegen hochgradig allergisch zu sein, anscheinend sogar noch extremer als Amerikaner und Erdnüsse....


----------



## Shutterfly (24. Mai 2017)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich bei der Aussage von cann0nf0dder eher lachen oder weinen soll 



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> btw, die Programme die als eierlegende Wollmilchsau wirklich ALLES machen können was du anfragst nennen sich editor, atom, notepad++ etc.... und benötigt wissen um sie zu benutzen



Dann erzähl mir mal bitte, wie deine eierlegende Wollmilchsau Dateien hochladen kann, Dateirechte setzen etc. Wäre mir neu wenn notepad++ so etwas kann. Hättest du eine IDE, z.B. wie aus dem Hause Jetbrains, vorgeschlagen, dann hätte ich da noch drüber hinweg sehen können aber einen Editor wie notepad++, welcher in der Region "Amateur" oder "Kinderzimmercoder" angesiedelt ist, vorzuschlagen, ist mehr als lächerlich.

Und bevor nun dein "Aber" kommt: Mir ist bekannt, dass es Plugins gibt, welche auch in notepad++ eine FTP-Funktionalität nachrüsten können. Dies zeigt aber gerade, dass notepad++ eben nicht die eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist, weil man nachträglich noch Funktionen nachrüsten muss.

Ganz vernachlässigt: Den Aspekt der grafischen Entwicklung, welche auch für eine Webseite relevant ist, deckt keins der von dir oder mir genannten Tools ab. Eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist auch hiermit nicht passend.



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> hinsetzen, ausprobieren und feststellen das Wordpress eines DER besten, wenn nicht sogar das beste Tool für unbedarfte user ist was es aktuell in die Richtung gibt.



Und ich verstehe noch immer nicht wieso man unbedarften Users ein so oft angegriffenes Tool wie Wordpress empfiehlt. Interessieren euch diese Fakten nicht? Lasst ihr Leute gerne ins offene Messer laufen? Oder glaubst du ernsthaft, dass ein unbedarfter User Security-Mailings verfolgt und somit mitbekommt, wenn Wordpress mal wieder Sicherheitslücken mit sich rumträgt und reagiert zeitnah?

Ich nicht. Und was ist das Ergebnis? Wieder eine Zombie-Installation von Wordpress, welche aufgrund fehlender Wartung, infiziert wird.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. Mai 2017)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> ...



per netzlaufwerk die ftp quelle verbinden, für den normalen editor gibt es nichtmal plugins, trotzdem kann man damit ftp dateien remote bearbeiten, aber das mit dem grafischen klickdesign ist ne Sache die ich nicht bedacht habe, einfach weil ich beruflich ohne sowas auskomme ... sorry, my bad 


Wer Updates ignoriert gehört für die verursachten Schäden zur Rechenschaft gezogen und zwar zu 100% wie beim nicht abgeschlossenen auto das auch abgeschleppt wird um missbrauch zu verhindern, dasselbe sollte für Computersysteme gelten inkl. der entsprechenden Zulassung.  Das ist aber kein Wordpress Exklusives Problem sondern betrifft jede Software und zwar so allgemein das ich nicht mehr darauf hinweise, ist eh ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen 
abgesehen davon spielt Wordpress wichtige Updates seit einiger zeit automatisch ein, man muss sich eigentlich nur noch um die Plugins kümmern


----------



## Shutterfly (24. Mai 2017)

Man muss sich aber darum kümmern. Und hier scheitert das System grundsätzlich wieder. Ein unbedarfter Kunde kümmert sich nicht darum. Entweder weil er es nicht versteht oder die Wichtigkeit nicht erkennt: "Wieso? Läuft doch so. Läuft schon seit Wochen so, passt schon."

Unbedarften Nutzern darf man, meiner Meinung nach, einzig allein SaaS Lösungen empfehlen, wo sie mit genau diesen Dingen nichts zutun haben. Klar, SaaS hat andere Nachteile, welche ein unbedarfter Benutzer erst einmal aber gar nicht als solche erkennen wird.

Alternativ muss sich der Benutzer vorher aktiv mit der Materie auseinandersetzen. Dann ist er aber auch nicht mehr im Status "unbedarft". 

PS: Wenn ich jmd. in die Materie "Internet und Webseiten" stoßen würde, würde ich ihm gar nicht mehr FTP empfehlen. Jeder halbwegs professionelle Hoster bietet SFTP an, was auch zu favorisieren ist  Zur Not noch FTPS wobei ich darum auch lieber einen Bogen machen würde.


----------



## DataDino (24. Mai 2017)

Das setzt aber auch vorraus, das wenn ein Webspace verwendet wird, der Anbieter fsock_open erlaubt oder die cURL-Erweiterung (je nach Software) mitbringt. Fehlt cURL, kann Wordpress auch nicht updaten. Und wenn man richtig Pech hat und der Server lahmt, weil er von der Bandbreite her gedrosselt und zudem stark frequentiert ist, klappen die Updates nicht und der Nutzer, dee das Update durch seinen Request anstößt, bekommt einen Timeout.

Automatische Updates und PHP passt nur zusammen, wenn ein Request ein Bash-/Batch-Script oder einen nativen Prozess ausführt, der nur aus Wordpress heraus getriggert wird (oder Cron-Job bzw. Aufgabenplan). Aber auch das alles setzt höhere Rechte auf dem Webserver vorraus, die nicht immer gegeben sind beim Sharehosting.

Darauf würde ich mich nie verlassen.


----------



## Todesklinge (24. Mai 2017)

Ich habe damals Adobe GoLive benutzt, damit konnte man extrem vieles mache, leider gibt es keinen Nachfolger mehr.
Gibt es denn so etwas ähnliches?

Vielleicht sollte es irgendwie untergegangen sein.
Ich such ein Webdesign Tool und keinen Online Baukasten. 
So sachen wie Wordpress gibt es wie Sand am Meer und danach suche ich nicht.
Warum man mir so etwas ständig wieder vorsetzt ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## taks (24. Mai 2017)

Welche deiner Anforderungen kannst du denn mit Wordpress nicht erfüllen


----------



## DataDino (24. Mai 2017)

Golive ist technisch auch nichts anderes wie Dreamweaver. Es hat vielleicht eine andere Benutzeroberfläche und ein paar mehr Vorlagen. Aber vom Grundsatz sind die Programme ähnlich.

Analog dazu habe ich in meinem vorletzten Beitrag äquivalente Produkte genannt. Aber du scheinst die Beiträge nicht richtig lesen zu wollen. Für mich ist das Thema hier erledigt. Ich habe bei Leibe besseres zu tun, als ständig zu schreiben, ohne das sich der Empfänger mit den Informationen befasst.


----------



## Shutterfly (24. Mai 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Welche deiner Anforderungen kannst du denn mit Wordpress nicht erfüllen



Ganz doof gesagt: Ein Grafikprogramm, woraus man sofort eine Webseite exportieren und hochladen kann. Eine Art Grafik-WYSIWYG-Edtor für die komplette Webseite 

Das sucht er.


----------



## taks (24. Mai 2017)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Ganz doof gesagt: Ein Grafikprogramm, woraus man sofort eine Webseite exportieren und hochladen kann. Eine Art Grafik-WYSIWYG-Edtor für die komplette Webseite
> 
> Das sucht er.



Bei Wordpress muss man doch nur ein Theme suchen das einem gefällt und mit Content füllen 
Oder sonst kann man einfach ein Theme mit php und css zusammenbasteln.
...


----------



## Kusanar (24. Mai 2017)

Dazu müsste man aber erstmal PHP und CSS schreiben können ... wobei wir wieder bei den fehlenden Grundlagen wären


----------



## Shutterfly (24. Mai 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Bei Wordpress muss man doch nur ein Theme suchen das einem gefällt und mit Content füllen
> Oder sonst kann man einfach ein Theme mit php und css zusammenbasteln.
> ...



Beide Sätze scheitern jedoch, da:

1. Er kein Theme suchen will sondern eigene Ideen umsetzen
2. Nicht bereit ist PHP und CSS (sowie HTML) zu lernen

Und hier beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. Mai 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Ich habe damals Adobe GoLive benutzt, damit konnte man extrem vieles mache, leider gibt es keinen Nachfolger mehr.
> Gibt es denn so etwas ähnliches?



ja, den nachfolger, die software die golive ersetzt hat .... diese wurde bereits mehrfach genannt weswegen ich sie nicht nochmal erwähnen werde


----------



## Todesklinge (24. Mai 2017)

DataDino schrieb:


> Fang doch erstmal mit statischen Seiten an. Die kannst du, wenn du kein HTML selbst schreiben willst mit WYSIWYG erstellen.
> 
> Microsoft Expression Web (mittlerweile Freeware)
> Blue Griffon (kostet recht wenig)
> ...




Das habe ich schon gelesen, da ich mich nicht damit auskenne ist die Frage, welches davon am besten ist und ob es noch Alternativen gibt.


----------



## DataDino (25. Mai 2017)

Und wieso fragst du das nicht direkt?

Microsoft Expression Web wird seit Jahren nicht mehr weiterentwickelt und unterstützt HTML5 nur zu einem sehr kleinen Teil. Das gleiche gilt für CSS3. Aber bei einfachen statischen Seiten in HTML 4 oder XHTML tut es hervorragend seinen Dienst. Google Web-Designer hat seinen Schwerpunkt auf Grafik, Animation und Scripting. Man kann es eher als Flash Alternative für HTML5/CSS3/Javascript ansehen. Lassen sich aber auch komplette Sites mit machen. Blue Griffon ist aktuell der meiner Meinung nach stärkste Dreamweaver-Konkurrent. Die kostenlose Variante hat einige Features nicht. Aber für nicht ganz 70 € bekommt man echt ein sehr umfangreiches Programm.

Du kannst die kostenlose Variante von Blue Griffon ja einfach mal testen. Und wenn es dir zusagt, kannste immernoch die Vollversion kaufen.


----------

